# Looking for a proper tool bag



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

I am looking for a tool bag that has space for all my hand tools and enough room and perhaps some cushioning to put drills/driver and charger maybe? Does this type of bag exist, as it is I carry a ton of stuff in and have to take multiple trips.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Veto Propack XXL-F will do it but now I just put extra handtools in the open bay.

If Im setting up on a construction job I have a klein pouch with electrical tools, toolbelt with construction tools on it, Veto XXL-F with handtools, lasers, socket set. Then a cordless drill case which has drill, impact, drill index, few holesaws, spade bits, taps, screw extractors etc etc.


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

I have to move around this jobsite alot looking for something of an all in one.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Felandro said:


> I am looking for a tool bag that has space for all my hand tools and enough room and perhaps some cushioning to put drills/driver and charger maybe? Does this type of bag exist, as it is I carry a ton of stuff in and have to take multiple trips.


Got a picture of your current setup?


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

Not sure if I got the pictures right first time posting one but as you can see I have 3 large objects that I would like to turn into one.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I was at Carrier enterprises the other day picking up a new condenser... They had a really nice line of toolbags and backpack style tool carriers that I really liked. I cannot remember the name brand but hey were awesome and tough looking/feeling. I know this isn't very helpful, but maybe a web search would reveal the name brand?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Probably Veto

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just got my Veto XXL, wish I would have gotten it years ago, its heavy when loaded up but saves trips to the van. Well worth the $.


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah it seems either the husky or veto xxl are what I would have to get. I guess I'll grab a veto with my tax return lol


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a veto. Best bag money can buy.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Felandro said:


> Yeah it seems either the husky or veto xxl are what I would have to get. I guess I'll grab a veto with my tax return lol


You can get a Husky now, but by tax return time you'll be ready for a veto after the Husky rips. 

This is the OT-LC. You'll find that the bigger you go, the heavier it is, and the less likely you'll be moving it anywhere. Personally, I use multiple bags, one 25lb bag on each shoulder is more comfortable than one 50lb bag on one shoulder. Plus you'll find that you don't need every single tool for every task, all day long. 

This bag is 8 years old.


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

As it stands I can carry all of my tools in one trip it's just very awkward so having it all in one or maybe two would probably be best to balance the load. Does veto make roller bags?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Felandro said:


> As it stands I can carry all of my tools in one trip it's just very awkward so having it all in one or maybe two would probably be best to balance the load. Does veto make roller bags?


Here is their site... http://www.vetopropac.com/


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Klein bag. It looks like a veto. So far it has held up great. I think it was 80 bucks


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Felandro said:


> As it stands I can carry all of my tools in one trip it's just very awkward so having it all in one or maybe two would probably be best to balance the load. Does veto make roller bags?


Nope, but they have a backpack which is even better


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

Some of them look rather nice, I guess I'll have to start saving lol. Any recommendations of a place that sells them cheaper than most?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Felandro said:


> Not sure if I got the pictures right first time posting one but as you can see I have 3 large objects that I would like to turn into one.


Well Tyler, 

Veto is really the toughest of them all. Also the most expensive. If you don't change bags or your needs won't be changing, buy the Veto.
Otherwise buy a CLC or something to get you by until your needs say otherwise.


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

what about 2 bags? I had a big bag once , loading it up with a few power tools and all my hand tools made it pretty heavy. switched to 2 bags and things are better. I keep a few old tools in the car like spare pliers I replaced or extra screwdrivers no sense carrying them for nothing 

2 bags is more comfortable for me most people I work with do this as well. some kind of duffle bag for your drills then whatever kind of standup bag or backpack for your other tools


----------



## Double G (Sep 18, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/In-Rolling-Pro-Tool-Tote-Husky-GP-44449N13/dp/B00FI6R59K/ref=sr_1_4?s=power-hand-tools&srs=3031206011&ie=UTF8&qid=1403829337&sr=1-4

You could do a rolling bag for the big stuff and a smaller hand tool bag on top. 

just a thought.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Unless your a donkey multiple bags is the only way to go. Most jobs you have to make a trip for a ladder anyway.


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Unless your a donkey multiple bags is the only way to go. Most jobs you have to make a trip for a ladder anyway.


Not with this company you bring your tools they bring everything else. Two bags is reasonable I suppose the CLC for now option sounds reasonable until I get into service work as a journeyman then it seems like Veto is a must have.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

The secret for me was finding ways to simplify my tool selection. For instance, i no longer carry nut drivers of any size... i use a 1/4 socket set or my impact and a few sockets. I don't carry a conduit reamer or bx cutter, you don't need them. Take tools out that you don't use often and save some space and your back. Lose the whole wrench set and only carry the 3 or 4 you use most often.


----------

